# looking for work 2000 f350/2000 excursion



## mark28 (Nov 20, 2009)

hi we got 2 trucks a 2000 ford f350 with 8.5 meyer blade and a 2000 ford excursion with new 8 ultramount blade..were looking for work these season let us know 630 706 1797,630 2292885 mark or jay we operate our own truck with progressive commercial insurance,we can work in bolingbrook il,lisle,woodridge,naperville,romeoville,downersgrove and close sorrounding area please let us know


----------

